# Virus warnings



## Taimishu (Aug 10, 2004)

How about having a sticky in the computing forum where virus warnings/anti virus info can be placed.
It might be useful to have all this information in one place for reference.

David


----------



## GAB (Aug 10, 2004)

Good idea, I was struck with a virus recently, had to take my computer in to the ISP (small town, local ISP) they went through it and put in some software that will help, I am up and running. 

Someone grabbed an E-mail and off it went. I guess?

When surfing without some protection it will get dirty with all sorts of stuff.I  was told not to give out the kind of information they ask for on the various sites. Name, rank, serial number is it in the military, so should it be on forums.

Stick it, so we won't get stuck with a virus or worms or moles or infesting popups. Get a good protector, also.
This forum is much better for the participant, I am going to join up and support it! Regards, Gary


----------



## Seig (Aug 17, 2004)

To list all the virus information would take up as much room as all of Martial Talk. Good references on viruses can be found at

McAfee
and 
Norton


----------



## MisterMike (Aug 19, 2004)

You could avoid most of the worms and virus that are out there by running something other than Windows.

MAC has a lot of software for it and Desktop Linux apps are gaining momentum.

Just a thought...


----------

